# Factor Alarm.. Disable?



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

*Factoy Alarm.. Disable?*

I just got done installing a DEI alarm w/ remote start. I love it. It works great, and is super James Bond 

The only thing I want to do now is get replace the BMW factory alarm LED with the DEI one, or at least disable the factory LED. Can anyone tell me what wire to snip, or replace, or whatever on a 1997 540i? I think I can figure it our, but if someone already knows...

Also, how can I disable the BMW arm / disarm chirps? is there a setting in some menu? a wire I can snip? I like the quieter DEI chirp, and don't like both the dei and BMW chirping.

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Dylan.


----------

